# Kindle or e-reader for a 10 year old?



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I know I've seen threads on this but my coworker asked my opinion on an e-reader for her 10 year old daughter for Christmas.  Her daughter has seen the EZreader advertised and mentioned it.  I don't know anything about it.  It appears that the wifi Kindle is less expensive than the EZReader

I'm wondering about the selection of books is for children.  With a brief glance I came up with mostly classics.

Does anyone have any experience or a child with an e-reader?  What kind do you have and where do you get most of the books?

Many thanks!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie, have you checked out the children's ebooks on Amazon?  I checked and they are listed by age groups, there are close to 4000 for the age group of 9-12.  I would think this would be enough to keep her busy for a long while.  I have 2 GD's in this age group and one 13 yo and I let them read on my K1 and K2I, I have put age appropriate books on the Kindles for them but do not let them download anything, they have asked me for specific books and if appropriate and priced right I will download for them.  They do not take the Kindle's home but read them while visiting with me (I don't have enough to go around). LOL

I think a Kindle would be a great gift for a 10 yo.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks!  I don't think she is a big reader.  Her mother is hoping that it will encourage her to read more.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

My 10-year-old son has inherited my K2, and he loves it!  I haven't had any trouble finding the books he wants to read in Kindle edition from Amazon.  At 10 years old, your friend's daughter is probably not reading books for young children anymore -- more middle grade and young adult -- and with the exception of Harry Potter, all of those type of books that I've looked at are available for Kindle.  If you find out from your friend the authors or types of books that her daughter likes, you could look up some of them to make sure.  Whenever my son has shown interest in a new book series or we've seen something at the store that looks interesting, I've always been able to find it in a Kindle version.

Some authors/series that my son enjoys and has on his Kindle:
John Flanagan - The Rangers Apprentice series
Donita K. Paul - The Dragon Keepers Chronicles series (and other books)
Rick Riordan - The Percy Jackson series (and other books)
Wayne Thomas Batson - all of his books
Bryan Davis - "Edge" trilogy
Trenton Lee Stewart - The Mysterious Benedict Society series
J.R.R. Tolkein - The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think 10 is a fine age for an e-reader. I would suggest that the books go on her parents account and that they deregister the Kindle after loading books on to it so that she cannot use the browser or buy books without permission.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

If she continues to show interest in my K2 I will be getting my daughter a K3 for her 10th birthday in March.


----------



## goose (Oct 9, 2010)

we just got the 139.00 one and the lighted amazon cover for our daughter for Xmas. She turns 10 in Jan.

I've been checking out the selection of books and there are TONS of them.

I've also been loading some of the free classics and a few games on it for her.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My 9 year old is probably getting one for Christmas. There are tons and tons of books available for this age range. I have a huge bookshelf at home that is filled with Newbery Award books and I have been slowly replacing them with Kindle versions. Other than Harry Potter, I think we've found most of the books we were looking for.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

My 10 and 11 year olds each have a K2i.  Most of the books on their reading lists for school are available.


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

My 8 year old brother inherited my K2US. I had it deregistered and only register it back on to my account every time he finishes the book that he was reading and was ready to get a new one. The selection for Kindle on Amazon is quite enough for him, especially because he is not a voracious reader. I must say having the e-reader has really helped him build a good reading habit because he really does read more now and he is enjoying himself reading.


----------



## cuteseal (Oct 28, 2010)

I hear they are trialing Kindles in some schools now, with all textbooks and required reading material loaded on them.

It's probably the way of the future, although I'm sure some youngin's would rather play games on iPads rather than read on Kindles.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

FWIW my 10 year old has been reading ebooks on his ipod for about a year or so. He isn't really interested in using my K2 for this purpose. You might want to ask the kid.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

A number report that their child reads more and enjoys it more when using a Kindle.

Any sense as to why?  Is their pleasure in the gadget itself?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I have to say I like the idea of registering/de-registering the Kindle. That would definitely take the worry out of a child looking through and possibly purchasing/reading ebooks that aren't meant for children to read.

Our daughters are voracious readers (reading a complete Harry Potter book over the weekend). We got our youngest a K3 for her birthday this summer. Granted, she's 22 now, and we don't really care what is on her reading list, but I can see that if we gave her a Kindle when she was 10, we would have loved to be able to have some control over the content being downloaded for her to read.

Daughter #2 will be getting a K3 for her 25th birthday. She's getting ready to be redeployed sometime in 2011 (already did one tour in Iraq) and she would love to have a large reading list to take with her. We'll just have to find either one of those waterproof cases (or lots of zip-lock baggies) to help keep the sand away.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Elk said:


> A number report that their child reads more and enjoys it more when using a Kindle.
> 
> Any sense as to why? Is their pleasure in the gadget itself?


Possibly

But I know in my brothers case the kindle compensated for his learning disability. He said the words in a DTB would move around, making it hard to concentrate. The kindle does not do the same thing for some reason. He went from never reading before, to reading all the time.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Probably being able to increase the font size helped your brother. I know my younger brother, we both have dyslexia, read with a special ruler that blocked out the lines above and below the line he was reading. It made it easier for him to concentrate on the words in front of him and decreased his problems. I also know that there are some kids with dyslexia that use transparent color overlays because the letters are stable when the page is blue but not white or red. I believe that blue or red are the most commonly used color transparencies used. There are special rulers that are made with the color transparency that block out the lines above and below.

What few people truely understand is that learning disabilities effect how a person processes information. A seemingly subtle change in color, less white and more grey on the Kindle screen, could be part of what it took for your brother to process the letters correctly.


----------



## billc (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, 
Just gave my grandson a K3W for his 10th. He had just finished Eragon DTB and is now reading the other 2 books in the series on his new K3. There are lots of great kids books for the Kindle on Amazon. I can't think of a better gift for a young person!
Bill


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Grade school kids who like to read will go crazy on the Kindle. They love all forms of electronic devices. There is plenty of material out there for them. Most of the popular YA series novels are available for them, as already noted. Also, there are plenty of indie writers writing for YA readers.

Since younger and younger kids are getting smart phones, you can also have the child read from her iphone or droid or blackberry. The Kindle apps look pretty good on all these devices also.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> But I know in my brothers case the kindle compensated for his learning disability. He said the words in a DTB would move around, making it hard to concentrate. The kindle does not do the same thing for some reason. He went from never reading before, to reading all the time.


Unbelievably cool!


----------



## cuteseal (Oct 28, 2010)

Elk said:


> A number report that their child reads more and enjoys it more when using a Kindle.
> 
> Any sense as to why? Is their pleasure in the gadget itself?


Probably a bit of gadget fever, but also the Kindle just helps you read faster. Personally I find that my reading speed has increased dramatically since getting the Kindle.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting.

I find the Kindle slows me down.  Thus I have gone into the preferences file and decreased the margins.  I also use the smallest font and line spacing, as well as the condensed font.  I am getting better at hitting the page turn button at the instant I am ready for the next page, but the wait is still annoying. My best explanation is that I read in blocks.  

Physical books are better in this regard as there are two pages there at once, often with lots of text, and I am a speedy page turner as I can prepare for the turn.

Perhaps the larger DX would be the way to go, but I really like the size and cuteness of the K3.

I am really pleased to hear how kids are taking to Kindles of all sizes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Kids and Kindles go together like kids and asking their parents for money!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Elk said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I find the Kindle slows me down. Thus I have gone into the preferences file and decreased the margins. I also use the smallest font and line spacing, as well as the condensed font. I am getting better at hitting the page turn button at the instant I am ready for the next page, but the wait is still annoying. My best explanation is that I read in blocks.
> 
> ...


I love my DX for that exact reason.


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

We're a strictly Kindle family, but my parents are seriously thinking of getting the new Color Nook for the grandkids. Children really prefer picture books in color, and the new Nook is offering that and at a lower price than the iPad. (I'm selfishly offended that if they do that, my little niece/nephew will have an eReader more expensive than the one I own! LOL)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm considering one for my nephew for Christmas and he's right about that age.


----------

